# Question on starting with inspection



## martinez8191 (Mar 13, 2017)

I keep seeing a lot of people say to fill out the inspection form themselves. I want to do that, since I dont have the time to go to a mechanic and get the car checked out. It is a new 2015 Nissan with regular maintenance. Im a car guy so I know how to do everything needed seeing as I have my project Mustang. I want to fill out the form myself but see it requires an ASE number with expiration date. How many of you guys have filled it out yourselves? What have you put on the ASE and shop info? Any help would be greatly appreciated. It is my gf's car so its not like I drive it every day to work. Just want to use it at night to uber and lyft, also I am on the insurance. It is a very very basic inspection sheet not rocket science.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

martinez8191 said:


> I keep seeing a lot of people say to fill out the inspection form themselves. I want to do that, since I dont have the time to go to a mechanic and get the car checked out. It is a new 2015 Nissan with regular maintenance. Im a car guy so I know how to do everything needed seeing as I have my project Mustang. I want to fill out the form myself but see it requires an ASE number with expiration date. How many of you guys have filled it out yourselves? What have you put on the ASE and shop info? Any help would be greatly appreciated. It is my gf's car so its not like I drive it every day to work. Just want to use it at night to uber and lyft, also I am on the insurance. It is a very very basic inspection sheet not rocket science.


I get my car inspected by ASE Certified mechanic for free at every oil change.every 3 months or less.
I keep the papers.
If I am ever in an accident,I can prove I did my part in keeping my car in safe condition.
Is skimping on this really worth it ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If I ever get in accident WITH a passenger James River & Uber will be the first to know ! So they can plan accordingly.
If I get in accident without pax,I'm turning app. Off and no one knows I Uber.


----------



## Gubber Singh (Nov 18, 2015)

martinez8191 said:


> Im willing to fake the inspection still. Like I said, i highly doubt they would dig that up out of all things if an accident is involved.


If your intention is to fake it, then you came to the wrong forum.


----------



## manymancruz (Sep 13, 2016)

I was trying to do the same but was not sure of the mechanic number to input in the form. Any one got an idea on what inspection number to fill in?


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

martinez8191 said:


> I keep seeing a lot of people say to fill out the inspection form themselves. I want to do that, since I dont have the time to go to a mechanic and get the car checked out. It is a new 2015 Nissan with regular maintenance. Im a car guy so I know how to do everything needed seeing as I have my project Mustang. I want to fill out the form myself but see it requires an ASE number with expiration date. How many of you guys have filled it out yourselves? What have you put on the ASE and shop info? Any help would be greatly appreciated. It is my gf's car so its not like I drive it every day to work. Just want to use it at night to uber and lyft, also I am on the insurance. It is a very very basic inspection sheet not rocket science.


Inspected to drive uber or Lyft? You have to take it to one of the listed mechanic shops that do it for them you can't fill it out yourself are you serious hahahah?


----------



## mxxdude (Mar 3, 2017)

Its funny because my 'mentor" inspected my car by putting a finger in the tire tread depth. Luckily I take care of my own vehicles maintanced but it scares me to think what others have on the road. Also the uber inspection was just short of a joke.


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

martinez8191 said:


> I keep seeing a lot of people say to fill out the inspection form themselves. I want to do that, since I dont have the time to go to a mechanic and get the car checked out. It is a new 2015 Nissan with regular maintenance. Im a car guy so I know how to do everything needed seeing as I have my project Mustang. I want to fill out the form myself but see it requires an ASE number with expiration date. How many of you guys have filled it out yourselves? What have you put on the ASE and shop info? Any help would be greatly appreciated. It is my gf's car so its not like I drive it every day to work. Just want to use it at night to uber and lyft, also I am on the insurance. It is a very very basic inspection sheet not rocket science.


Little Rant: Maybe it's the industry or just people in general. I drove a cab for 4 years and this quote sounds like the old "getting around things" like many taxi drivers may do, or have done. I think it's just the Transportation industry in America makes people go to the dark side. I know after a shift on my end I hate everyone in the world, I know uber drivers are the same way, it's really the industry that makes you make wrong choices. But if you are thinking of getting past a system before you even start, well, you are in the right business.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

I had mine done at the nearest Jiffy Lube for free. The shop is not on Uber's website list and they did not advertise it. But I inquired by calling them first, and they said they do. When I arrived, they pulled ablank inspection form off the shelf. Seems like it's already SOP to them. In and out in 20 minutes.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh Boy. I have a ASE Certified mechanic who does all the work I can't. make sure that before you send the completed form to Uber that EVEYTHING is correct, including the DATE. Otherwise you'll have to get them to fill out another form. This is the biggest must. Id also print out two or three copies of it so if they make an oopsie you can hand them a new form to fill out.


----------

